# Favorite fursuit pictures



## KiokuChan (Jun 25, 2017)

This is just a board to post your favorite fursuit pictures you find on Google, FA, deviantart, wherever. Just share really cool things you find!


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jun 26, 2017)

I adore the one of the feline, the fourth one. Toony fursuits are really sweet, but some of the realistic ones really touch me.
This one of Jingo I love. //www.furaffinity.net./view/9949565/. That would be an absolute dream. There's a few other great photos in his gallery. He's certainly been places…
I also really like Aska's fursuit, //www.furaffinity.net./view/21284031/.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 26, 2017)

My favorite birds!

Kiwi the Gryphon:


 

Vivo the Gryphon:


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 26, 2017)

Jingo is very cool looking. Also that first Gryphon is very nice. The  shape of the legs is cool.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 26, 2017)

I like all of them...they are all super cute. I remember i met my first fursuiter at a family gathering and a friend wore it to the event....he even let me wear the gloves and head and BOY was it hot in there. I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 28, 2017)

I just ran across this one today on Facebook I'll post more if I see them


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 2, 2017)

Aw that's really cute!! ^_^


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 2, 2017)

Also because monster hunter is awesome:


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 2, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


>





KiokuChan said:


> Aw that's really cute!! ^_^


Aye, too cute! Far too much cuteness ≥ω≤ Love them





BasilClover said:


>


<3
Does that one have a name?


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 2, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Aye, too cute! Far too much cuteness ≥ω≤ Love them<3
> Does that one have a name?



West!


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 3, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


>


I like that one.



KiokuChan said:


>


And of course, I can't resist a good maid outfit.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 3, 2017)

@BasilClover oh man.. those are all really really nice! The old fashion cartoon possum may be my favorite there.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 3, 2017)

I found a unicorn!!


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 3, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> -snip-



BeastCub! I love her <3


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 3, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


>


I remember that quad-suit! There's a YouTube video of that one out there somewhere, with that suit interacting with some dogs.





KiokuChan said:


>


That… almost looks real. You sure that's a fursuit XP. If I owned anything like that my cat would go ballistic…

*Glomps West*


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 3, 2017)

@Eleven-lyc I saw it on pihnterest and it said it was. I also just found it was made by nftech


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 3, 2017)

I also really  like this costume but can't find an individual picture of it and the combined picture is hugs so: 9gag.com: Skyrim Khajiit cosplay - M'aiq the Liar


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 3, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> I also really  like this costume but can't find an individual picture of it and the combined picture is hugs so: 9gag.com: Skyrim Khajiit cosplay - M'aiq the Liar


This one likes. They even captured the proper shape/curvature of the tail, as well.

Stumbled upon this the other day. Simple, but that smile is just lovely:




Original here


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 3, 2017)

Aw, that's quite pretty.


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jul 7, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> @Eleven-lyc I saw it on pihnterest and it said it was. I also just found it was made by nftech


Is that Britwolf?


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm not sure. I'm sorry.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Norros (Jul 12, 2017)

MidnightDragon said:


> View attachment 20112




jesus fucking сhrist


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 12, 2017)

It's sparkly!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 12, 2017)

(I oddly may know where that is.. but I"m not positive)


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 12, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: NEW ID by Kamillex
Not me but he is so adorable


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 12, 2017)

It never had to be you. I'm not sure any of the pictures were people posting themselves.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 13, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


>


I love the stare/frown of the top one.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah it's pretty cool : )


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 14, 2017)




----------

